# Looking for an outside mic set



## Aukai (Nov 16, 2018)

I have 0-1, and 0-2 outside mic's but have found in my automotive endeavors I need the larger sizes, up to 6". I saw this on Ebay, and would like feed back on price, condition, and what would you offer? Thank you.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/MITUTOYO-MICROMETER-SET-0-6-Standards-WOODEN-CASE-103-907-Great-Condition/113330036047?_trkparms=aid=888007&algo=DISC.MBE&ao=1&asc=20131227121020&meid=bb5b4ffad1ec493b84a96cbb89d264eb&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=323540856815&itm=113330036047&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982


----------



## mikey (Nov 16, 2018)

Looks near mint. Some rust on the thimbles but few signs of use on any of the mics. These are carbide tipped mics, which is good. The 0-1 and 1-2" mics are friction thimbles; the rest are ratcheting thimbles. 

Current price for a new set is $642 on Amazon. The fact that it is used and shows signs of rust drops the price down to about 50%, at least for me, so I would offer the guy $300 and see what happens.


----------



## Aukai (Nov 16, 2018)

I'll give it a try, thank you as always. Do the standards add any value to the price asked?


----------



## benmychree (Nov 16, 2018)

I have seen numerous examples of American made sets similar to the Mituoyo set proposed for less money --- Buy American!


----------



## Aukai (Nov 16, 2018)

The Sterrett, Brown, and Sharp that is saw were a bit more blemished. I am absolutely open to suggestions before I buy


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 16, 2018)

I have 3 sets of mics that can go . Brand new Starretts , Mits etc. Shoot me another pm !


----------



## mikey (Nov 16, 2018)

Aukai said:


> I'll give it a try, thank you as always. Do the standards add any value to the price asked?



No, they are included with the set so I wouldn't let that influence you. On the other hand, a PM to mmcmdl might be in order first.


----------



## Aukai (Nov 16, 2018)

I am in communication with Dave, he's checking his inventory. Thank you for your expertise with the Ebay ad.


----------



## projectnut (Nov 16, 2018)

It certainly looks like a usable set, and the price isn't totally out of line.  However there are several other nearly identical sets on eBay ranging in price from $729 for a brand new set to around $300.00 for a more well used set.  Since the seller has included "Best Offer" it appears the price is somewhat negotiable.  I would offer in the range of $325.00  range or around 30% less than the asking price.  Personally I refuse to pay more than 50% of the retail price for a used item unless the seller is offering a written warranty equal to what the manufacturer originally included.  The most the seller can do is say no.  More than likely he will offer a more reasonable price.

It's important to be informed as to the everyday retail price of anything being offered on eBay.  Often times sellers rely on impulse buyers and are able to overcharge for their items. There are currently several online vendors offering the same set (103-907) new for $615.00 and change.  The new ones come with a warranty from Mitutoyo.  If the seller comes back with a less than acceptable price inform him that you are unwilling to over 80% of the price of the same item new with a warranty.


----------



## Aukai (Nov 16, 2018)

Thank you, I wanted to see what a reasonable offer would be for the item. I'm grateful for the guidance here.


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Nov 18, 2018)

I've used both Starrett and Mitutoyo mikes  a fair bit at work and I much prefer Mitutoyo . Having said that, my 0-6" and 0-100mm  sets are both Polish VIS. It's much nicer to use the right size mike instead of changing the anvil like I have to do with my  6-12" Lufkin. After cleaning and adjusting  them, the VIS ones are good, they zero. They are friction thimbles instead of the more common ratchet. Nicer in use but a real pain to adjust. Something about the price affected my choice,  chuckle. My son uses the Chinese copies of the Swiss made  ones, also with no complaints, in fact he's quite happy with them. At work ,he had to buy his own, so may be price had something to do with his choice, too.


----------



## warrjon (Nov 20, 2018)

My mics are Moore & Wright 0-25mm  and Tesa 25-50 & 50-75 I love the Tesa.

I also have a Chinese set I picked up at an auction $50 (closure of an engineering firm) this set covers 0-200mm and were calibrated as they were used in their testing area. These mics although not as nice as the Tesa still do the job and are within spec.


----------



## GregBradley (Nov 21, 2018)

Almost everything I see on eBay for precision instruments is way overpriced. It's turning in to the worst place you could possibly buy something like that. Buy from a dealer that has NOS, recertified, or lightly used units. Some of the local tool dealers have NOS sets for less than that seller wants for used in unknown condition.
As much as I like my grandfathers old Starrett stuff, in current mics, Mitutoyo is clearly the best available. Rare exceptions are some Swiss units that can be nicer at shocking prices.
I recently bought a 103-220, which is the 6" unit from that set above. It was new, still sealed in the plastic but the box had clearly been sitting around for a while. It was $90.
Do you actually need to go to 6" for your automotive work? I'm beginning to think I don't need anything over 5".


----------



## FOMOGO (Nov 21, 2018)

I also have the Polish 1-6" set, and have no complaints, other than I had to adjust them all to the standards provided, as it apparently wasn't done at the factory. I have Mitsu's in 1 and 2" that I've had for 50 yrs and they are nice, but then I got them free from Uncle Sam. As the others have said, It's hard to justify that kind of money when something at 1/4 the price will do exactly the same work. Mike


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Nov 21, 2018)

Opps, I made mistake, after reading this I went looking at my mike sets ,my Polish metric set only goes to 75mm , the 75mm to 100mm is a Kanon, a little known Japanese brand. I did recognize the name though, their verniers were fairly common then. It  also had been on sale on a clearance shelf  at a machine shop supplier . It is also labeled  Bestool , isn't that one of Brown and Sharp names?

When Peter retired , he gave me his 1" mike, it's Starrett. In his memory , he passed a few years back, I try to use it, but it's small numbers have me grabbing  my 1" Mitutoyo. It's much easier to read. Old Starretts  are neat, but the new mikes are much easier to read.


----------



## warrjon (Nov 21, 2018)

The only difference between my Tesa and Chinese mics (the calibrated ones) is the clutch mechanism on the Tesa is far superior (even to the Moore & Wright), this gives much better repeatability, absolute accuracy is the same.

eBay is too over priced for most stuff. I go to a lot of machinery auctions. Machinery House has mics better priced than eBay. I would look around.


----------



## pontiac428 (Nov 21, 2018)

No mention of Scherr-Tumico?  You can get these in outside mic sets of 0-4" or 0-6"  NOS  or issued, unused on fleabay for $100-150 a set.  I have a 0-8" outside mic set and a 0-12" depth set for my inch sets.  They are made in USA and on par with the other name brands on quality.  It's nice stuff.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 21, 2018)

pontiac428 said:


> No mention of Scherr-Tumico?  You can get these in outside mic sets of 0-4" or 0-6"  NOS  or issued, unused on fleabay for $100-150 a set.  I have a 0-8" outside mic set and a 0-12" depth set for my inch sets.  They are made in USA and on par with the other name brands on quality.  It's nice stuff.



I have some of the nearly antique Scherr mics, before the merger with Tumico.
I absolutely love them
I also have a whole bunch of antique J.T. Slocumb mics that were purchased for pennies a piece, but required recalibration
i took the time to restore them to operating condition without disturbing too much of the original finish.
i left paint chips and scratches be as they were
i remove all the rust and recalibrate them with standards and then cross check the recalibrated mic against other standards,
just to make sure they are dead nuts.
it's not a quick process, but i have mics that will last another 100 years if maintained well

P.S.
i love Mitutoyo anything....


----------



## Aukai (Nov 24, 2018)

I will be getting these from Dave to add to my 2 Mits 0-1, and 1-2,      NIB   Starrett T436XRLs . 3-4 , 4-5 , and 5-6 inch. 1 more to go. Thank you all for the replies, a learning experience seeing what the good name brands are.

I also picked up a Compac 214GA DTI from Long Island Indicator.


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 28, 2018)

Mike , here are the mics ready to roll ! Sprayed up , and in their pig mats .  The other things are also ready . Dave .


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 28, 2018)

Hm...………….


----------



## Aukai (Nov 28, 2018)

Awesome!! Thank you.....


----------

